# My TV addict



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji used to enjoy watching TV and movies with us but ever since we got to LI, he has definitely become a TV addict. He reminds me of little kids watching their favorite channels. He is sometimes sprawled in front of the TV(froggy pose) watching, if I change the channel or switch the TV off, he pleadingly looks at me to turn it on. As soon as, it is back, he will go back to watching.  

Last night, DH and I were reading and Benji wanted to watch TV. We kept the TV on a low volume and he went on watching it until he was sleepy. :biggrin1 

Here is my TV addict... he is so engrossed, he didn't even realize I was taking pictures:biggrin1:......(as you can see we still have some unpacking to do....)


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

How cute! Cooper's only paid attention to the t.v. once. And it was paused, with some funny lady frozen in a not so flattering pose  He was barking up a storm. It was quite funny.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Look at that face, he truley is enjoying his cartoons.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poornima, that is so funny! Is it always the same kind of shows? Cartoons seem like a funny choice. I wonder if it is the voices?

My dogs only care on a rare occasion if there is an animal on TV.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poornima,

That is so cute! Does he have his favorite shows?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

That is just too cute! He looks just like a little kid watching his favorite cartoon.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Poornima, that is so funny! Is it always the same kind of shows? Cartoons seem like a funny choice. I wonder if it is the voices?
> 
> My dogs only care on a rare occasion if there is an animal on TV.


I am amazed at his reaction to various things on TV. The mean and bad characters (cartoons or even humans) get him barking or growling; happy, peaceful scenes keep him watching quietl. He sometimes barks at some newscasters or TV hosts, I suspect voice, the tone might be jarring. I have tried to take the video, but it doesn't really capture his expression too well.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That's about the cutest thing ever!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Poornima,

That is the cutest thing!!! None of my guys have any interest in TV. Does he have a favorite program?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Poornima,

That is just too cute!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Geri and Julia, I haven't noticed any particular preferrence for shows, but I tend to avoid anything that may set him off barking or growling. I generally keep it on the cartoon network or soaps or HGTV. We watch very little TV so at least Benji is taking advantage of 800+ channels :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Benji is so cute! I really love his look too  I think he is a kid in a new neighborhood and you might have to turn his tv off so he meets the new kids in his new area <BG>


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poornima~ That's so precious! I love how intently he's watching. This just added another reason I love Benji! :biggrin1:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Poornima, Benji is so handsome! His coat looks luxurious. I love how intently he is staring at the tv, his father is a huge fan of cable as well :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick is also a huge TV watcher! He will sit on my lap and watch with me. If it's something he is really into, you can even call his name and he will either ignore you or look at you quickly and then back at the TV. Spencer says it's because he takes after me, LOL. I watch a lot of TV...

This picture was Kubrick watching TV. You can tell he wasn't even paying attention to me at all.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

That is the funniest thing!!! Mine only ever notice if a dog barks on tv:biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Poornima that is adorable! Mine don't watch TV like that, I wish they did. They only care if there is some dog barking. I used to catch Carmen watching cartoons, but haven't seen her do it in a long time.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Wow look at that focus!!

You should really give the vid a try 

Sierra doesn't care much for the tv, only if we have a vid of Hav-play on, or when there's squeeky toy on an animalplanet vid....

She does at times watch the Angelfish in our rather big aquarium....


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Now I'm worried. Are my dogs not smart enough to watch tv?? :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Mine also only bark at the TV when other dogs are on, it was a hoot last night when I came across that new show with the chht lady, Riley really did not like her one bit.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

What a hoot!!! He even want to jump in there and help that doggy!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Poornima
That is too cute! Teddy isn't into tv yet. His tv screen is looking out the front window! Now that he can do for hours!:biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Poornima, that is so funny! I've never had a dog that was really interested in the tv. It's amazing how Benji is so intent and even involved by stepping up to be closer! BTW, Benji is GORGEOUS...um handsome.  What a luxurious coat!


----------

